# Lanzar Optidrives... repaired, restored & light mods :-)



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hey guys,

I'd just like to share some work I did for SilkySlim not too long ago. We brought these classic Optidrives back to life and even did a few mods on some of them. All of them now have upgraded electrolytics, and a couple even got Elna Silmic caps and Analague Devices op amp treatments in the preamp stage. Big thanks to SilkySlim for the opportunity to make this happen for him 

Here is an Optidrive 2150. This one had the preamp mods done as well as a repair of the power supply:

TOASTY! *
















Yummy!






*After clean up:*


*Here's the original op amps and caps in the preamp*


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

NICE!

I am still looking for some opt 2500's


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Gotta clean all this up *



*New fets, gate resistors, caps, op amps, Kapton tape & heatsink compound:*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*OPTI 50C..... New Power supply caps, heatsink compound and general cleanup*

*??? Let's fix this *










*Let's clean up this old dried up paste!*



*Much better *


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Here are a couple of nice Optidrive 2500's. One needed a channel & power supply repair. The other got the full treatment with mods and new power cable leads:*

*Before pics:*












*MMMMM*



*Brutal *



*Better than new *







*Got to clean this up.... again*



*Like so.... half are done*



*Good shot of the stock preamp stage*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Let's start with the mods *





* Here you can see the DIP sockets all ready for the new AD op amps, as well as the new Elna caps:*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Just some finalized pics:*


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

WestCo said:


> NICE!
> 
> I am still looking for some opt 2500's



Thanks! 

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Two words from a movie come to mind:

_"Bravo Hunter"_

I can't wait to send you my SS Reference for a little TLC and get them back in my car this summer!!!!!! Looking forward to it everyday. Nice work!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

good looking repairs, very clean job!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks,

Hopefully Silky will pop in and give his opinion on the sonics.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Shawn repairs amps like a BOSS!! The "guts" look new when returned, simply amazing


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## RoyAlpine (Aug 31, 2008)

it looks amazing and i'm sure it sounds much better!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry guys a little late to the party!  
Thanks again Shawn awesome job I have thoroughly enjoyed these so far. Great job! It's been a pleasure. He is definitely one of the few remaining amp bosses around!! I am very pleased. Now I'll just have to get a couple more done.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Assdouche (Nov 21, 2012)

Having seen and heard both the before and after of all these amps I have to say Shawn K did an amazing job on all of these amps. The modded 2500 sounds unbelievable. I'm trying to find the money to send him my 50c and both lanzar 150's. Amazing work. Much better than the work out of zed audio that I've seen.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

assdouche... best. forum. name. ever. lol


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ LOL




Assdouche:

Anytime my man. Let me know when you're ready and we'll take care of you.

Just um.. wash your hands before packing the amps please :laugh::laugh::laugh:









SilkySlim said:


> Sorry guys a little late to the party!
> Thanks again Shawn awesome job I have thoroughly enjoyed these so far. Great job! It's been a pleasure. He is definitely one of the few remaining amp bosses around!! I am very pleased. Now I'll just have to get a couple more done.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Thanks buddy!! I can't wait to see these in your install


----------



## Assdouche (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries, the hands are clean.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Assdouche said:


> No worries, the hands are clean.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow simply wow. Makes me want to go look for some blown ones and have you fix them for me.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

jrs1006 said:


> Wow simply wow. Makes me want to go look for some blown ones and have you fix them for me.


:laugh:


----------



## JonK (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi @shawnk , New member here so i cant send you a PM, but are you still repairing these? I have a 2200 that needs some love. thanks!


----------

